# Angel bei oslo im Sommer



## dorschfreund85 (23. April 2020)

Moin Leute, ich habe da mal ne Frage. Und zwar fahre ich von Ende Juni bis Anfang Juli beruflich etwas südlich von oslo und wollte mal fragen ob es sich lohnt zu dem Zeitpunkt die Angel mit zu nehmen? Ich würde hauptsächlich vom Land aus angeln wollen. Und was brauche ich an Papieren zum angeln dort? 
Ich danke für alle Infos und Tipps.


----------



## climber (23. April 2020)

Moin, das lohnt sich doch immer.
Allerdings durfte man letztes Jahr im Oslofjord nicht auf Dorsch fischen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (23. April 2020)

Was sind denn so die hauptfische dort im fjord???bin nicht unbedingt auf Dorsch fixiert.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (23. April 2020)

Unser Fisch&Fliege-Autor Barry Ord Clarke fischt im Fjord auf Meerforelle und Wolfsbarsch. Wir hatten mindestens einen Artikel darüber im Heft. Ist bestimmt spannend.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (24. April 2020)

Danke aber ich hatte eher gehofft ein paar Flunder Makrele bzw Köhler zu fangen.


----------



## climber (24. April 2020)

Makrele und Köhler kann durchaus klappen. 
Auf Makrele suchst du dir ein Schiffsanleger oder eine Brücke und dann mit Makrelenvorfach. Auf Köhler würde ich mit einem Pilker vom Ufer aus werfen.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (24. April 2020)

Moin hast du auch eventuell konkrete Stellen wo es sich lohnen könnte?? Ich werde wo in der Nähe von Drammen sein.


----------



## climber (24. April 2020)

Nein, leider nicht, da wir ein Boot haben. 
Aber du kannst ja mal im Nachbarforum anfragen, da wird dir sicher eher geholfen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. April 2020)

Tiefenkarten kannst du dir wunderbar über die Seiten von kystverket und gulesider holen - Kanten und Spots findet man recht flott.
Sand/Kiesbereiche sind auf Detailkarten teilweise markiert...


----------



## dorschfreund85 (26. April 2020)

Klasse vielen Dank für die infos


----------

